# Florida Support Group



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi my name is Shani. I have been semi-active on this forum for a few months now. I have been struggling with social phobia since I was 18 years old. I am going to start a Skype support group for people in Florida who live far away from an in person one. I know there are SA/SP support groups in the metro cities/areas such as Tampa, Miami and Ft Lauderdale but it seems harder to find ones in other areas. I don't live close to any of the support groups. But anyone from anywhere in Florida is free to join this. The purpose of the group would be for us to share our triumphs and failures, encourage one another to keep going and support each other in reaching our goals. Also, anyone who lives in SW FL and wants to join this feel free to respond as well. 

All we need is between 4 and 9 people and we can start one. Once we have enough people I will create the Skype group and we can set a date for the first meeting.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi seeking,

I'm from SW Florida as well and would be interested in a weekly Skype group. Hopefully enough people show interest


----------



## CTalie (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello there, I'm from SW Florida, although currently in Orlando for University, but I'd be interested in a weekly skype support group.


----------



## crm357 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey im chris, id be up for this, are you guys still doing it? Im in Port Saint Lucie, an hour south of Orlando.


----------



## crm357 (Sep 8, 2013)

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I would love to do this, although I'm very nervous about being on a webcam. Is there any way I could just IM instead? Or is that not allowed?


----------



## skillet (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd be interested in this. Please pm me with details.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im interested. My email is [email protected]


----------



## cygnus1 (May 28, 2014)

Great idea Shani! Did you get enough people to start an online group? I would be interested as well...


----------



## ShyGirlAtTheBeach (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm in NW FL. If anyone is in the panhandle, please let me know.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg, I'm sorry to all the people who have responded since April. I didn't think anyone else had responded after the initial four people who showed interest. Initially a few people wanted to take part and it was really difficult to get a hold of everyone to set a time for a first meeting since everybody comes on the site at different times. So now, I'm trying to figure out a way to set a time and communicate with all those who want to take part so we can pick a time for the first meeting. I'm going to start an e group on here, invite people and suggest three options for days/times in a week to have the first meeting. As soon as enough individuals agree on a time and medium, whether skype or ooVoo, we can have the first meeting and plan how to coordinate this thing.


----------



## ATVx779 (Oct 6, 2013)

Miami here


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gville in da house


----------



## Killj0y (Jul 6, 2014)

Is there still one in Ft. Lauderale? I used to live in Orlando but now I am back in Ft. Lauderdale... I thought the one here disappeared?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I believe it is still active because I used to lived down there and I found the group on meetup.com. I never went but I got the email alerts about the meetings. Go on meetup.com and search "social anxiety", I am pretty sure that group in Ft. Lauderdale is still active.


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

hello Miami here 
im interested


----------

